# Recommendation? Martingale or "Pinch" collar?



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I have a 5 month old puppy, and I've just started formal obedience training with her.

My only "formal" experience of training a dog was with a Great Dane I had a number of years ago. At that time, I used a "pinch" collar at the suggestion of the trainer, and my Dane turned out to be a really well trained dog.

1.) Should I try a Martingale collar first and if I don't seem to be getting good results, then try a "pinch" collar (I hate to have to buy two different collars, though)?
2.) If I do decide to try the Martingale first, how long should I wait for results before then purchasing the "pinch" collar?
3.) Can someone recommend a good source for good quality collars and training equipment?

Thank you, have a great weekend.

Craig


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What do they have you using in class?

This is my progression-
--Flat, buckle collar
These I am not sure which I try first-I guess it depends on the dog-
--Volhard collar (not on the choke ring) http://www.handcraftcollars.com/
--Martingale collar-I get them at http://www.lupinepet.com 
Then if there is still a need-and for one dog I use it as a reassuring thing for him (I'm in control, you're going to be okay) I go to a prong. 

I like trying different things for different dogs to see which they respond to best. Not fastest, or because they have to, but which seems like a natural fit for them. 

Mine are all on martingales for day to day things as I fear them slipping out of a buckle collar.


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Personaly i wouldn't put a pinch on a puppy, but thats JMO. my pups wear a martingale nylon with chain. the chain makes better noise when you give a pop correction.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I love martingale collars. My dogs are all rescues, and came with baggage, including being frightened of people, traffic, dogs etc. The martingale type collars give me that bit of extra control, plus, unlike flat collars, I've never had anyone be able to back out of one. 

I brought all my martingales from the UK, so don't know of any good suppliers in this country. I should add that my martingales are flat webbing, with the loop being chain. The martingales I've seen in the US have been all webbing.

Joanne, Spirit and ELi


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

At 5 months old I would use a Martingale collar too. No matter what collar you use you have to learn how to use it to make the proper correction with it. 

I agree no Prong for a while if ever. Ask your instructor for the correct use of the collar you choose. They work well if used right.


----------

